# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Ταχύτητα Vodafone

## tomeye

Σε καμπίνα Vodafone ήμουν Cosmote VDSL 100 και η ταχύτητα download ήταν πάντα 10-11mb/sec. Πήγα vodafone και το μέγιστο είναι 6,5mb/sec δεν έχω πιάσει ποτέ παραπάνω. 

Η ταχύτητα που κουμπώνει ο router (fritzbox 7530, SNR 11-13, CRC σχεδόν τίποτα) είναι 100mbps, υποψιάζομαι throttling έχετε δει παρόμοια συμπεριφορά;

Ειδικά από Microsoft sites (Onedrive) κατεβάζω με 300-500 kbps/sec!! Η Vodafone σου λέει κάνει speedtest αλλά αυτό πάντα βγαίνει 100 χωρίς να φαίνεται στην πράξη   :Thumb down:

----------


## Kiriakos_ITTSB_EU

Η ιστορία σου είναι γενικόλογη και 100% αχαρτογράφητη (περιοχή, δίκτυο, πόλη).
Φτιάξε πρώτα το προφίλ σου, βάλε στοιχεία παροχέα και τοποθεσία και μετά τα λέμε.

----------


## tomeye

> Η ιστορία σου είναι γενικόλογη και 100% αχαρτογράφητη (περιοχή, δίκτυο, πόλη).
> Φτιάξε πρώτα το προφίλ σου, βάλε στοιχεία παροχέα και τοποθεσία και μετά τα λέμε.


Για δες τώρα, αν και πιστεύω ότι αν είναι θέμα throttling από τον πάροχο θα έχει φανεί κι αλλού.

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης για να κάνω πιο συγκεκριμένο το θέμα. Το speedtest δείχνει πάντα 100mpbs


Όταν πας όμως να κατεβάσεις αρχείο για παράδειγμα από https://www.thinkbroadband.com/download βλέπεις ταχύτητα 6.6 - 6.7Mbs/sec!

Ταχύτητες download 10+Mbs/sec πιάνω μόνο αν κατεβάζω από δίκτυο vodafone, έτσι κατέληξα στο throttling.

----------


## geoavlonitis

Εχεις δοκιμασει να κατεβασεις αρχεια με download manager; Πολλες φορες τα single connection downloads (ο τροπος με τον οποιο λειτουργουν γενικα οι browsers) δεν ειναι αντιπροσωπευτικα της ταχυτητας της συνδεσης μας. Το OOKLA Speedtest κανει download αρχεια με multi connection και στον σερβερ με την καλυτερη διασυνδεση (εν προκειμενω τον Vodafone-Panafon, ο οποιος ανηκει στο δικτυο της Voda). Αν επιλεξεις το Single connection σε επομενο speedtest ισως δεις μικροτερη ταχυτητα, ειδικα σε σερβερς του εξωτερικου.

----------


## tomeye

Δίκιο έχεις, δες αποτελέσματα με single connection

----------


## NTsakalis

Είχα και γω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με Vodafone από αναβάθμιση σε 100 από 50 . Όταν κατεβαινε ένα αρχείο είχα ταχύτητα 6 MB/sec παρόλο που έδειχνε 100 το speedtest.  Μετα είδα ότι αν κατέβαζα και άλλο αρχείο είχα σύνολο 12MB/S οπότε δεν ξέρω τι παίζει.  Εγώ ζήτησα αλλαγή στα 50 πάλι.

----------


## bill27

> Είχα και γω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με Vodafone από αναβάθμιση σε 100 από 50 . Όταν κατεβαινε ένα αρχείο είχα ταχύτητα 6 MB/sec παρόλο που έδειχνε 100 το speedtest.  Μετα είδα ότι αν κατέβαζα και άλλο αρχείο είχα σύνολο 12MB/S οπότε δεν ξέρω τι παίζει.  Εγώ ζήτησα αλλαγή στα 50 πάλι.


Συμβαινει αυτο που ειπωθηκε παραπανω ,σε single connection δεν θα τα πιασεις τα 100,αν κατεβασεις απο dowload manager τοτε θα εισαι κομπλε

----------


## sdikr

Δεν θα τα πιάσεις αν είσαι σε vodafone

----------


## ThReSh

Μάλλον είναι θέμα περιοχής...

https://www.speedtest.net/result/11581480523

----------


## tomeye

Το τραγικό είναι πως είμαστε καμπίνα Vodafone

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν πρέπει να είναι θέμα περιοχής γιατί από CDN σε IP vodafone πχ 62.38.6.32 κατεβάζω με 13mb/sec

----------

